# Dandelion



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A common weed that has several uses. It is good for liver and kidney issues. It helps with digestive ailments. It can be added to salads and made into wine. All parts of the plant are edible. The best part? EVERYONE knows what it looks like. Bees rely heavily on this plant to give us honey. The native American people used it to predict the weather: if you notice the flowers are closed up, get your rain gear asap. Many farmyard animals love it. Some herbalists even use it as a coffee substitute. There is literally no effort required to cultivate this useful plant.

Cons: a small minority of people are allergic to dandelion. In large quantities it can possibly upset your stomach. Dandelion wine tastes pretty bad IMO.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've had some good dandelion wine. Maybe the winemaker missed something. More field trials.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe an acquired taste? Or not enough ingredients...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you tried different recipes? Also wine can go south if not bottled or stored properly. It may have to age a bit as opposed to immediate consumption.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Have you tried different recipes? Also wine can go south if not bottled or stored properly. It may have to age a bit as opposed to immediate consumption.


Here is the only recipe I know:

1/2 gal dandelion blossoms
3 lb sugar
1 pkt wine yeast
1 campden tablet
1 gal boiling water

Pour the boiling water over the dandelions and steep for several days. Strain and heat (not boil) to dissolve sugar into the mix. Then let it set about 2 weeks.

What am I doing wrong here? I think I need to add something...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are some ideas. winemaking: Dandelion Wines Hope this helps,


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

There's a winery near here that has a dandelion festival every year. They make the wine and nobody has yet said it was no good!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 3+ acre "yard" here around the house, . . . and one hive of bees.

Last summer, I walked the yard several times, looking to see if the bees were using the dandelions, . . . and I could not find one.

There is something out there going on with bees that I don't understand, . . . because 15 years ago, . . . the dandelions were crawling with them.

But, . . . I digress, . . . thanks Arklatex for the post, . . . it's a good reminder that sometimes we just overlook obvious potential. We also have folks here who dip the blooms in a batter, . . . deep fry the rascals, . . . and chow down.

May God blesss,
Dwight


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Used to make dandelion wine. My poor fingers would be stained yellow for a week! Oh and the pollen had my allergies going crazy...hehe All worth it though! Good stuff!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I have a 3+ acre "yard" here around the house, . . . and one hive of bees.
> 
> Last summer, I walked the yard several times, looking to see if the bees were using the dandelions, . . . and I could not find one.
> 
> ...


There has been a global bee disappearing problem for quite some time now. Without the bees we are screwed!



> There was a huge loss of the honeybee population in 2005 caused by the varroa destructor, an external parasitic mite that attacks honey bees,
> 
> http://greatlakesecho.org/2014/11/10/canadian-u-s-researchers-tackle-great-lakes-bee-decline/





> an Iowa State University adjunct assistant professor of natural resource ecology and management, was part of a research team formed by the nonprofit Pollinator Partnership to monitor the level of neonicotinoid pesticides found in plant pollen collected by honey bees.
> 
> Read more at: Researchers are piecing together causes of decline in honey bees


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> There has been a global bee disappearing problem for quite some time now. Without the bees we are screwed!


I heard Obama was behind this!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I heard Obama was behind this!!


Probably has his hand in it.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never had wine, but i add it to my root beer recipes.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I heard Obama was behind this!!


Monsanto is obama is gates is etc.


----------

